# Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?



## Peter_Piper (4. Januar 2016)

Liebe Gemeinde,

hat schon Jemand Erfahrungen mit der Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR gemacht? (man munkelt, sie soll  gut sein und ne echte Alternative zu ca. 40-50 Euro teueren Stradic/Rarenium)

Spiele mit dem Gedanken, sie in der Größe 3000 od. 4000 zum Zander-/Hechtangeln zuzulegen. 

Als Ruten habe ich aktuell ne billige Pro-T Black FTA Spin in 2,70m, WG 20-60 Gr. und ne Balzer Edition IM 12, 2,40m, WG 20-75 Gr.

Leider habe ich über die SuFu und in den Weiten des WWW nichts aussagekräftiges gefunden.

Freue mich daher über persönlich gemachte Erfahrungsberichte.

Beste Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Peter_Piper (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

Hmmm, keine Ryobi Fachleute hier, die etwaszu der Rolle sagen können?


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

Ich habe eine 4000er Slam.  Bin bisher davon recht angetan.  Sie läuft sehr ruhig und leicht.  Ich muss aber ehrlich sagen, das die Rolle bei mir noch nicht sehr lange im Dienst ist.


----------



## Peter_Piper (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

Vielen Dank Riesenangler. Wenigstens eine Meinung. Auf was fischt du die Rolle, Hecht? Und an welcher Rute?

LG, frank


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

Ja auf Hecht. An einer Fox Rage Twitsh-Spin. Mit Spinnern. Oder kleinen Wobblern auf Barsche,  aber meist auf Hechte. 
Überhaupt, sind die meisten Spros baugleich mit Ryobirollen. Weil Spro bei Ryobi bauen lässt.  Ich habe eine Ryobi Applause und die ist mit der Salt Arc identisch.  Nur andere Farbe und eine andere Kurbel. Aber deutlich günstiger.


----------



## Raubfischer 1 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

hallo frank,
ich fisch die 3000 seit 1jahr an meiner fox rage shad jigger zum zanderangeln und die 1000 an einer gamakatsu altemiss 70ml zum barscheln.
beide rollen laufen tadellos. gute schnurverlegung und die bremse läuft ohne rucken an. preis leistung stimmen hier!


----------



## Peter_Piper (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

Herzlichen Dank für eure Antworten.
Könnte man also sagen, dass die Slam eine gute/günstige Alternative zu Stradic/Rarenium & Co. ist?


----------



## Checco (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

Hallo, ich hab eine 4000er an meiner Zanderflitsche, sind ja recht leichte Rollen, die fische ich jetzt seit knapp über einem Jahr, überwiegend mit Gummi aber Spinner und Wobbler hat sie auch schon gesehen...
Was soll ich sagen, läuft wirklich gut, Schnurverlegung ist gut, Bremse ist gut, leicht, ich würde mir die wieder kaufen.

Da ich recht begeistert von der 4000er bin hab ich mir letzte Woche eine 1000er geordert und ich habe auch mit dem Gedanken Stradic und co. gespielt aber die Slam hab ich für nen guten Kurs bekommen, ist ja eh nicht so teuer die Rolle, mit der war ich aber noch nicht am Wasser.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

Die Rolle kannst du bedenkenlos kaufen! Wir haben keine eine Reklamation bei dieser Rolle gehabt.
Ryobi baut wirklich gutes Angelgerät (und auch Werkzeuge), u.a. sind einige Spro-Rollen sie auch immer wieder positiv bewertet werden, von Ryobi gebaut worden.


----------



## Peter_Piper (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

Danke für das Feedback! Dann wirds wohl eine Slam.

Kurze Frage noch: habe vor, sie an folgenden Ruten zu fischen (Gummin und Wobbler):

1. billige Pro T Black FTA Spin, 2,70m, WG 20-60
2. Balzer Edition IM 12, 2,40m, WG 25-75

sollte klappen, oder?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (7. Januar 2016)

Ich kenne beide Ruten da wir sie im
Programm haben...

Die Pro T ist gut für das Geld, auch wenn ihr meiner Meinung nach zwei Ringe fehlen.
Dann wurde sie ggf. um die 45€ statt 40€ kosten, was auch ok wäre.
Schöne Rute zum Gummiangeln, dünner Blank, passt schon ;-)

Du meinst die Edition mit dem rot abgesetzten Blank?
Richtig geile Allrounder - Rute für alle Kunstköder und für ~70€ im Angebot zu haben.
Auch wenn viele (aus Unwissenheit) sagen Balzer wäre Schrott - der Stock hat alle (und besseres) Features die einige Ruten der ganzen "Mode-Marken" auch haben.

Nimm die 4000er Slam, die passt zu beiden Ruten und zu den Ködergewichten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

Vorab aktuell : Ich habe so eine Type leider noch nicht  und demzufolge auch noch nicht zerlegt und eigen inspiziert. 

Beschrieben wird das Verlegegetriebe mit Rotary Flat Oscillation System,
was das Excenterverlegegetriebe der Applause sein sollte und nicht das Wormshaftverlegegetriebe der Zauber (aka RedArc). 

Das stellt meiner Einschätzung nach diese Rolle technisch eine gute Stufe höher als die leichten Shimanos (Rarenium,Stradic Ci) mit Wormshaftverlegegetriebe, da gerade beim Angeln in den sehr leichten Köderklassen und Rutenklassen der Rolle im Falle eines großen Fisches die entscheidende Bedeutung für die Drillreserve zukommt. 
Starke Schnüre hat man auch in den dünnen Dyneema-Durchmessern inzwischen. 

Und durchkurbeln können unter Last ist eben weitaus besser als nicht mehr kurbeln können, wo sich denn die Rutenspitze der leichten Stengel schon an der Rolle oder noch tiefer befindet ...


----------



## Peter_Piper (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

So, bin nun stolzer Besitzer einer Ryobi NCRT Slam SLAR 4000er Größe.

Das Teil sieht echt sexy aus. :k
 Fühlt sich gut an, kurbelt trocken sehr gut und ist an der Balzer Edition IM 12, 2,40m vom Handling sehr ausgewogen.

Bespult mit ner geflochtenen 8fach WFT Silent Eight 12 KG. 
Jetzt muss sie sich nur noch am Wasser beweisen. Hoffentlich noch dieses WE.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

Glückwunsch!

Zur Rute: Hast du dir die mit dem rot abgesetzten Blank geholt oder die neue?


----------



## Peter_Piper (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

@ asphaltmonster: es ist noch das "alte" Modell mit dem rot abgesetzten Blank.

Das neue 2016er Modell sieht aber (zumindest optisch) auch nicht schlecht aus. Erinnert mich ein wenig an die alte Karthago.


----------



## Riesenangler (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

Viel Freude mit der Rolle. Wie schon gesagt, ich bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Peter_Piper (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

@ Riesenangleranke #6
Bin voller Zuversicht, dass es eine gute Alternative zu den Stradics, Rareniums, Techniums dieser Welt ist. Die Zeit wird es zeigen.


----------



## Checco (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

Viel Spaß mit der Rolle, ich habe auch die 4000er, läuft über ein Jahr ohne Probleme, feines Teil.


----------



## Andy.F (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

Hallo zusammen

Ryobi Slam 4000 NCRT US/JP Modell 104,95 €
Ryobi Arctica 4000  84,95 €

Ich wollte mir eine der beiden zulegen für meine Spinnrute 15-45g

Bleigewichte bis 30g und mal Wobbler usw.

Seit ende letztem Jahr habe ich eine 4000. Zauber , bei der sich jetzt unter Last (einkurbeln des Gummis) Geräusche von sich gibt.

Liegt es hier an dem Wormschaftgetriebe??


----------



## Doanafischer (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

Kontrolliere bzw. reinige und schmiere mal das Schnurlaufröllchen inkl. dessen Lager.


----------



## Andy.F (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

Ich werde diese zurück schicken und die sollen sich das Ansehen.  Bei einer Rolle,  die 2-3 Monate gefischt wurde sollte so etwas nicht vorkommen


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

@ Andy.F
 guck mal hier http://www.pirania-sklep.pl/reels/ryobi/ryobi-slam-4000fd.html
 eine polnische Seite, habe darüber schon meine Konger, wesentlich günstiger gekauft(Paypal Top).
 Den Blick auch ruhig mal über die Köder und Zubehör schweifen lassen, lohnt.
 Hier die Zauber http://www.pirania-sklep.pl/reels/ryobi/ryobi-zauber-4000-dystr-konger.html

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## Andy.F (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

Gute Seite,  aber ich brauche noch die Konger  Hybrid Power in 15-45g und diese gibt es da nicht


----------



## Andy.F (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

Wie lange hat der Versand gedauert?


----------



## Angelmann67 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

Hi Andy,
 wollte mir auch die Hybrid Power bestellen und habe statt dessen die Sword Strike geordert und bin begeistert.
 Der Versand der Rute mit Kleinteilen hat ca. 14Tage gedauert.
 Alles TipTop.
 Habe hier ein paar Bilder reingestellt http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114881&page=882

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## Andy.F (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

Danke für die schnelle Info.
Ich brauche aber eine längere Rute und diese sollte demnächst wieder lieferbar sein. 
Die Rolle werde ich aber eventuell in der 1000. Version da bestellen.
Soll auf meine Barschrute montiert werden. Oder dann lieber die 2000. ?

Kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen der Slam und der Arctica.

Sind aber doch beider gleich , nur das die Slam leichter ist ??


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*



Andy.F schrieb:


> Die Rolle werde ich aber eventuell in der 1000. Version da bestellen.
> Soll auf meine Barschrute montiert werden. Oder dann lieber die 2000. ?



Unterscheiden sich eh nur in der Spulengrösse,Body ist bei beiden gleich.



Andy.F schrieb:


> Kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen der Slam und der Arctica.
> 
> Sind aber doch beider gleich , nur das die Slam leichter ist ??



Arctica..Metallbody,Kunstoffrotor,Ryoby Standard Excenter Getriebe mit Achsengeführten Schlitten,Lieferung inkl.Alu E-Spule

Slam..Body u.Rotor Kohlefaser verstärkter Kunststoff,
Excentergetriebe wie oben,keine E-Spule

Meine bescheidene Meinung:Ryobi lässt  sich den Leichtbau der Slam ziemlich happig entlohnen.

Solange das Augenmerk nicht Hauptsächlich aufs Gewicht abziehlt,hat die Arctica das bessere P/L Verhältnis.

Beim Gewichtsfaktor aber bitte auch nicht ausser Acht lassen,das eine leichte Rolle plus leichter Rute nicht automatisch eine im Handling optimal ausgewogene(!) Combo ergeben.


----------



## Andy.F (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

Schade, dass bei der Slam keine E-Spule dabei ist, dann würde ich mir diese direkt zulegen (Ich teste gerne mal neue Schnüre).
Der Preis der beiden macht ja nicht so viel aus (Polnische Seite) und für 63€ ist das ein super Kurs für die Slam.
Meine Spinnrute hat dann auch nur 138g und da ist die 4000 Slam wohl bestens dafür geeignet.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*



Andy.F schrieb:


> Meine Spinnrute hat dann auch nur 138g und da ist die 4000 Slam wohl bestens dafür geeignet.



Mir scheint,das du oben etwas überlesen hast [emoji6]


----------



## Andy.F (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

Habe ich gelesen ;-)
Hast du denn eine dieser Rollen?


----------



## Andy.F (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

So und jetzt schreibt mal, welche Rute ihr bei der SLAM verwendet und wie diese ausbalanciert sind


----------



## Andy.F (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> @ Andy.F
> guck mal hier http://www.pirania-sklep.pl/reels/ryobi/ryobi-slam-4000fd.html
> eine polnische Seite, habe darüber schon meine Konger, wesentlich günstiger gekauft(Paypal Top).
> Den Blick auch ruhig mal über die Köder und Zubehör schweifen lassen, lohnt.
> ...



Danke nochmal für den Link
Habe mir jetzt 2 Rollen und einiges an Zubehör bestellt:vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

Hi Andy,
 gern geschehen.
 Hab mir mal die hier http://www.pirania-sklep.pl/rods/konger/troker/troker-ul-1-98m-2-8g.html
 in den Warenkorb geschubst, für s UL auf Barsch + Döbel.
 Soll dann mit der hier http://www.pirania-sklep.pl/reels/dragon/dragon-viper-fd-820i.html
 gepaart werden und diese Köder schmeißen http://www.pirania-sklep.pl/wobbler-s/dorado/bettle-3/beetle-3f-fbt.html
 Ne schöne günstige Bachflitsche.
 Ich wünsch viel Spaß und dicke Fische. :m


----------



## Andy.F (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

Habe mir diese http://www.pirania-sklep.pl/kolowrotki/ryobi/ryobi-verum---2000.html geholt für meine Berkley Pulse.

Bin mal gespannt,  was du zu der Rute berichten kannst. 
Ich warte noch auf meine erste Konger


----------



## Thaddou (17. April 2017)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

ursprünglich ging es in diesem Thread ja um die Ryobi NCRT Slam Rollenserie. Da ich mir nun eine UL Rute anschaffen werde suche ich auch eine passende Rolle. Und um keinen neuen Thread aufzumachen frage ich einfach mal hier ob jemand die Ryobi ncrt slam 500 oder 800 kennt. Und wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Arne0109 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

Moinsen,
habe die Rolle selber einen Sommer gefischt.
Als 1000er in dem Preissequent kannst du sie auf jedenfall nehmen wobei die 500 und 800er klitzeklein sind bei meinen Händen fiel deswegen die Wahl auf die 1000er
Beste Grüße


----------



## Thaddou (18. April 2017)

*AW: Rolle Ryobi NCRT SLAM SLAR Erfahrungen?*

Oh ok danke. Sind denn 1000er Shimanos (z. B. Stradic ci4+ fb) genauso klein wie die 500/800 ncrt slam?


----------

